

GitGib - Github repository ranker chrome extension - dannifriedland
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ofgghcpjjflklhjabpfemnlcbialeehk

======
ifeins
Just what I needed to compare all those javascript mvc frameworks!

------
asakin
This is great!

------
Yelled3
WOOOOOOOOOOOT!

------
Yelled3
uber-cooooool!

------
Indigon
amazing!

~~~
Yelled3
yes it is!

